# what beginners lathe?



## joekid (28 Nov 2006)

hello ,im new to wood turning ,in fact ive not got my lathe yet/ can anybody give advice on choice £200 budget,its not much in todays quality tool price range but has anyone had to make do with a budget lathe to start /any other reason, and thought this isnt a bad piece of kit? this is the sort of thing i want to hear about ,not sales patter, thanks


----------



## Alf (28 Nov 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Joe. I'm betting the Perform lathes from Axminster are going to get a vote or two; I'd certainly go that route if I was starting again. Actually, even though I'm not starting again, I've gone for a Perform as a small secondary lathe and I'm impressed. Better wait and see what the experts say though. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## PowerTool (28 Nov 2006)

Hi there - yes,for £200,the Perform range would certainly get my vote.
Started off with the Clarke 20" lathe from Machine Mart:-





which was about £70 - had fun with it for about a year or so,then (due to an unexpected bonus at work) upgraded to the Perform CCBL:-




which was about £200.
No belt/pulleys to alter to change speed - so I change speeds more often  
No spanner needed to move tailstock/toolrests - so I move them more often  

Bear in mind other costs,though:-
Chisels - my first HSS chisels were the five-piece set behind the headstock - £50
Chuck - although I made lots of things on the small lathe between centres,or using a faceplate or screwchuck,having a chuck now makes workholding easier - Clubman K10 currently on offer for just under £100

So,for what it's worth,that would be my recommendation for a lathe in your budget - has the capacity and capability to be added onto as and when you can afford it (assuming you get addicted :lol: )

Good luck,and let us know what you decide to go for.

Andrew

P.S. - still an enthusiastic amateur,and not an expert :wink:


----------



## colin macdiarmid (28 Nov 2006)

I've SIP variable speed lathe 900mm long with a swivel headstock for outboard turning, find it a good wee lathe costs about £179.00 new, but bear in mind you'll need a chuck and some other tools, to be honest I would check out ebay for second hand lathes this may leave some cash for tools etc


----------



## NeilO (28 Nov 2006)

hi joekid.....
you may want to check out our resident maestro of the lathe, CHJ (Chas) he has/had a Perform lathe and supernova chuck for sale....
check down the listing to FOR SALE....


----------



## CHJ (29 Nov 2006)

I would endorse the Perform range as well.

There are many clones of this design marketed by other retailers, besides axminster under the white range (900 series). 

Whether the increased sales price guarantees better tolerances, bearings etc. is a job to determine, all I know is that if you order spares or enquire about spares the components are supplied from axminster with a 900 pt. no.

If you do go for one of the variable speed (cone pulleys) drives, which I would fully recommend for a newcomer, follow the service advice regarding lubrication of motor shaft and spindle pulley, with my usage I did it about once a month.

EDIT:
Neil that is embarrasing, you type faster than me, I think Lancashire and Gloucestershire are a little too far apart.


----------



## NeilO (29 Nov 2006)

Chas, i think you pretty much put evryone to shame with the amount of stuff you turn out (pun intended) your work has certainly encouraged me to have a try at turning.....

BTW is it the CBBL , and is it still for sale??????


----------



## CHJ (29 Nov 2006)

NeilO":28ni3zui said:


> ...snip..
> BTW is it the CBBL , and is it still for sale??????



*Neil *it is the slightly less flexible CCL

and yes it is still open to offers.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (29 Nov 2006)

I had a GMC clone of that Clarke for about 18 months. It was replaced with a Jet mini lathe a few weeks ago. I also bought the bed extension. Very sweet lathe, especially if you are turning spindles, handles, etc . The limitation is that bowls can only go up to 10" wide. Do a search/ Google for more information/opinions - it is all very good.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## joekid (29 Nov 2006)

il definately be looking at the perform lathe it sounds a solid buy/waiting for my canoe to sell/ its being replaced with the lathe,is there any chance i could make some tools, ive done a bit of knife making,so could have a bash, thanks a bunch .


----------



## CHJ (29 Nov 2006)

joekid":2pkd036f said:


> ...snip..,is there any chance i could make some tools, ive done a bit of knife making,so could have a bash, thanks a bunch .



I would not recommend it for a beginner, the forces applied to a wood turning tool are considerable and any errors in hardening and tempering high carbon steel could lead to accidents.

Most Tools are made from HSS these days and are not heat treatable in a home workshop. The cost of Blank material and the associated grinding wheel usage to shape them would be prohibitive in most instances.

There is little wrong with the cheaper sets sold by the major suppliers as far as quality for a beginner, they may not be pretty or what you would prefer when you achieve knowledge but they will be more than adequate to get you started.


----------



## joekid (29 Nov 2006)

NeilO":1v9s0y60 said:


> hi joekid.....
> you may want to check out our resident maestro of the lathe, CHJ (Chas) he has/had a Perform lathe and supernova chuck for sale....
> check down the listing to FOR SALE....


thanks will do that


----------



## Anonymous (29 Nov 2006)

Hi Joe

...pop into w h smiths and have a browse thought the woodturning mags, send off for the major makers' catalogues (Ashley Iles, Sorby, Crown etc) it will give some insight to tools... 

shop around for the best price, it's so easy to succumb to 'shiny new tool' syndrome as many on here can testify :wink: 

Avoid sets... it's better to choose your own preferred tools... and cheaper!

Scrapers can be fashioned from ordinary wood chisels ... car boots are a good source. As I've often said on here, the difference between good and poor steel is the number of visits to the grinder :lol: 

Silver steel may be used to make a skewchy type and a 3 point tool... pick up some reject handles at the next show if you don't want to make your own (you can often pick up a reject handle for the price of a brass ferrule :shock: ...you could also use copper pipe for ferrules...


----------



## joekid (30 Nov 2006)

oldsoke":2glwvm6l said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> ...pop into w h smiths and have a browse thought the woodturning mags, send off for the major makers' catalogues (Ashley Iles, Sorby, Crown etc) it will give some insight to tools...
> 
> ...


thanks again lads/ kind of narrows things down a bit


----------



## Scrums (1 Dec 2006)

I started with a Perform CCl - about £130 at the time, later sold for £80 on ebay.

I now have a Wadkin - via ebay for £200.....I think that the actual starter lathe cost is the smallest cost in beginning woodturning, without getting carried away I think you'd better budget another £200/£300 on a basic chuck and some tools - and please don't go down the road of a budget 'set of woodturning tools'.

Oh, and did I mention you need some lumps of wood too ?

Chris.


----------



## Scrums (1 Dec 2006)

Just noticed you're Lancashire - If you want to pop into the workshop any time just pm me.


----------



## joekid (5 Dec 2006)

ive been offered a record lathe, and been reading good reviews about them, but also going a bit cheaper is a draper lathe for £113 new cant find any reviews on the drapers though, i may go with the record,,got to get sorted for weekend,so i can start chopping down the neighbours trees, he throws his leaves in our garden so im going to make him some bowls,


----------



## joekid (5 Dec 2006)

Scrums":1xg75irb said:


> Just noticed you're Lancashire - If you want to pop into the workshop any time just pm me.


where are you i may take you up on that / thanks very much,ps, im in the heywood area


----------



## joekid (6 Dec 2006)

oldsoke":97dy8klz said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> ...pop into w h smiths and have a browse thought the woodturning mags, send off for the major makers' catalogues (Ashley Iles, Sorby, Crown etc) it will give some insight to tools...
> 
> ...


i own lots of rusty tools,ive been playing with some d2 steel,supposed to keep a better edge than o1 tool steel,but not rust,so ive made a knife and will put it through its paces,before making some tools/i send them away to be tempered properly, good tips are always welcome


----------



## joekid (9 Dec 2006)

got my lathe coming next wednesday hopefully!ive got some wood on order spindles and a bowl blank of umbruglia,tools well im still looking looks like im going to get one or two then wait till after christmas,


----------



## PowerTool (9 Dec 2006)

So which one did you go for ?

Andrew


----------



## joekid (10 Dec 2006)

oh yes ,been rushing about sorting out the shed, ive got a record dml 24xmk2, a bit of a mouthfull,new delivered for £150, gives me a few quid to look at tools/chucks,im a bit stuck with the chuck thing though,


----------



## PowerTool (10 Dec 2006)

How much have you in your budget for a chuck ? I've got the Axminster Clubman K10 - curently on offer (but currently out of stock also  )
Very pleased with it so far - only have the type C dovetail jaws that come as standard,but they can cope with most things.Thinking about getting a set of jaws for smaller items,but will also be waiting until after Christmas  

Andrew


----------



## joekid (12 Dec 2006)

im still looking,at chucks itl have to be3/4"+16tpi, the rp3500 chuck about £100with 45mm jaws,i wanted to get something for hole boring long holes from the tailstock end ,but still doing homework on the stuff i need ,i wanted to turn narrow diameter stuff like fancy fishing rod handles, then bore them out etc but after seeing some gallerie pieces,well ! where does it end? it seems so easy to get sucked into, ive always had a thing for wood grain since airgun shooting years ago, i always saved for a nice walnut stock, i can gaze into the stuff for ages,


----------



## joekid (14 Dec 2006)

found some wood today logs and logs of the stuff,funny, i was down rochdale canal piking last week, some chaps were throwing logs only small stuff, anyhow today i thought id have a walk see if there was any bits to salvage and do a bit with the new lathe, there was two foot by one foot chunks lay as they fell but sliced like bread, i asked this guy if it was ok to look for some smaller bits / take it all he says , nice one but the odd bit will do,another bloke was taking roughly 12"by 3 foot ash logs for his wood burning stove,any way im half way through turning a bowl,using the spur bit that came with the lathe and the tail stock pin, im well impressed,ive had to leave a spindle bit of wood through the center, i will remove it when the hollowings finished,it looks like a mold for doughnuts,


----------



## joekid (14 Dec 2006)

PowerTool":3o55w16z said:


> How much have you in your budget for a chuck ? I've got the Axminster Clubman K10 - curently on offer (but currently out of stock also  )
> Very pleased with it so far - only have the type C dovetail jaws that come as standard,but they can cope with most things.Thinking about getting a set of jaws for smaller items,but will also be waiting until after Christmas
> 
> Andrew


looks good do you get the jaws with it,


----------



## PowerTool (14 Dec 2006)

Yes,it comes with the type C jaws,which suit about a 70mm dovetail recess for expansion holding,and 55mm or 27mm spigots in compression.
Also bought a drive centre to go in the 27mm hole,so as not to need to remove the chuck for spindle turning.

Andrew


----------



## joekid (15 Dec 2006)

is that 3/4 by 16?


----------



## joekid (15 Dec 2006)

how much do you want for it/ i wes looking at the record 3500 chuck but it looks very similar(beginners type but realy stable)would prefer something geared


----------

